# Game #9 (11/17): Toronto Raptors @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Box Score and Highlights*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_127_torlal.asx"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_127_torlal.asx" type="application/x-mplayer2" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks like Torontos got a solid team this year. 

It still puzzles me why Colangelo decided to give Ford that ridiculous contract extension. I'm sure he'll prove his money worth on Friday.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

81 last year, how about 100 his time? heehe Im kidding, just win the game and Im happy.
Toronto really improves this year, so we better bring our best defense effort.. Lakers by 10 baby!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Nice game thread.....Rasho's points per game are way off.

Toronto will be looking to get a "W" after a 4th quarter melt down vs. Golden State.
This should be a fun game to watch!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Sweet game thread. I cant wait for another Laker game.

It feels like the offseason again.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

billfindlay10 said:


> Nice game thread.....Rasho's points per game are way off.


Yeah i noticed that too, and i looked into it.... he's averaging 2.6 not 12.6


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

JYD said:


> Yeah i noticed that too, and i looked into it.... he's averaging 2.6 not 12.6


OK that makes sense. For a second there I was about to pick him up on my fantasy team!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Awesome game thread.

Can't wait to see Bosh get 81 points of his own.. hah j/k


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

thats a pretty sick game thread, raptors by 8, with CB4 having another monster game on the boards.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers win this one easily. At least, they better.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

how is toronto all that improved? their record doesn't show it.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Sorry Raps, Lakers win by 10.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> OK that makes sense. For a second there I was about to pick him up on my fantasy team!


Guess I accidently added a 1 :angel: Fixed


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Lakers by 5, kobe has a quiet game of 42


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Lakers will be ready tonight after a cool 4 days off.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Btw, I really like what the Raptors are doing with their team and they've got a real sharp GM at the helm. Hope they make it someday. Hell, maybe even this year.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

TJ ford is quick... which mens we might get burned tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Im so impressed with how Luke has entered this season.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We need to cut down on TOs. 5 already and still time left in the 1st qtr.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Turnover killing us again...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sasha is so pathetic out there I swear. It makes a three pointer, but watch he will turn it over or foul someone when shooting at least 100/1 ratio.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice move by Vladi!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Every time Farmar does something like, you just hear Smush Parkers heart skips a beat as he comes closer and closer to losing the starting role.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn Farmar playing good ball. The good we're shooting almost 70% the bad we're only up 8. 

Kobe playing well but he is turning it over again. 

Kwame nice pass to Vlad.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum not able to finish but showing great footwork. I swear last season he didnt seem to be able to move around like he can this season. It's almost like watching a completely different player out there. He is also showing so good defense.

Our guards are playing horrific defense right now though. Nothing unusal about that but they need to get it together. Other teams this type of defense isn't going to fly.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I love the team offense. 

Just wish we played good team defense.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Our Field Gold Percentage is better than our FT percentage going into the half.
That is something to think about.

One thing i am very worried right now is that we are shooting almost 70%.
I don't think this will continue during the 2nd half. We are only up by 8.
If we start to cooloff, we can't slip away!!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

14/6/5 on 6/9 shooting? Am happy with Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steez said:


> 14/6/5 on 6/9 shooting? Am happy with Kobe.


As am I...only thing disappointing is the 4 turnovers...although it looked like one wasn't his fault and another didn't look like a turnover...but still...other than that, we're playing pretty well but our defense needs to step it up big time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> As am I...only thing disappointing is the 4 turnovers...although it looked like one wasn't his fault and another didn't look like a turnover...but still...other than that, we're playing pretty well but our defense needs to step it up big time.



The TO's are bad, but it one of those things. Kobe isnt normally the primary ball handler on the team. Now that they have Odom run the wing and kobe run the ball more, I expect the TO's to be rather high for a while until he gets used to the role change. (Unless Phil puts kobe back on the wing).


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Defense went from bad, to horrible.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not real comfortable with whats going on. Odom is having foul trouble but being passive as well. We're not getting back on defense. Bynum missing some easy ones down low. 

lakers up 4


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kawme is looking good and active tonight. I like how he plays off the bench.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Laker Defense = uke:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

For the love of god, get Farmar or someone else to guard Ford. Smush is just standing there watching Ford do whatever he wants.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Raptors lead. lakers going cold. Odom where's Odom. 

Rapts by 1. Not getting back on defense seems to be a familiar refrain, Jones and before peterson having their way in transition. Kobe really needs to get that knee right. Smush is starting to sink into that hole after missing a couple.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Horrible pass to bynum by smush. If that would have been on target it would have been an easy duce.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So let me get this straight. Were giving up layups and playing horrible defense, and we put in Cook at Cetner and Vlad at PF to start the fourth? :curse:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Phils just doing his experimental lineups again.

Lakers need to get this defense situation fixed. Their defense has been pretty awful so far this season.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Farmar for 3!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar is playing very well tonight...5 consecutive points or him.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Need to get Farmar more minutes, and take away minutes from Smush.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe is doing awesome tonight...

So far he's at 23/10/6 :clap: 

Wonder when the last time was where he had a double double.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

According to Yahoo Sports, Lakers have won the game 95-90. :laugh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers up 1 with 246 left in the game. Walton going to the line.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

How did Raptors get 6 points just like that? =/ On ESPN Gamecast it says Bosh made a 3, and the score is 97-96. Did his 3 count for 6??


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eternal said:


> How did Raptors get 6 points just like that? =/ On ESPN Gamecast it says Bosh made a 3, and the score is 97-96. Did his 3 count for 6??


Mo Pete also had a 3 before Bosh hit his.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Mo Pete also had a 3 before Bosh hit his.


Gotcha. Thanks


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers up 5...28 seconds left...Toronto ball...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Odom needs to get more involved... He should have at least 5 more shot attempts.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Odom needs to get more involved... He should have at least 5 more shot attempts.


Agreed.

Lakers win, though, so I'm happy as hell. Chicago is next, and hopefully we can improve our record to 7-3.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I am happy but mad at the same time!

Lakers won, I am happy.
They didn't cover the spread, am upset  Lost 69605537 UCash.

They needed 1 more point!


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Blah.. This Game Was So Wack
Both Teams Sucked..Whatever, LA Still Got The Win.

They Cud've Won By As Many As 20 - If It Wasn't For The Turnovers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Q8i said:


> Blah.. This Game Was So Wack
> Both Teams Sucked..Whatever, LA Still Got The Win.
> 
> They Cud've Won By As Many As 20 - If It Wasn't For The Turnovers.



The TO's hurt, but nothing hurt as badly as the Lakers failing to cover man man and rotate. I cant even guess how many lay ups the Raptors had on the Lakers tonight. But it was ugly. The lakers are one of the tallest teams in the NBA, so there is no excuse. 

Kobe looked really good tonight. He isnt 100 percent for sure, but every game he is looking better. Mainly, Im happy with the fact that Kobe and the rest of the team (Except for Odom) seem to now work well with Kobe on the floor. When he first returned the Lakers seemed out of place trying to much to defer to Kobe. Now they all look more comfortible out there.

I sure would like to see Odom try and take more than 4 or 5 shots in the first half of a basketball game. His size advantage could have been nice when Bosh was on the bench. But nothing doing. To passive and Kobe came to the rescue tonight.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Im happy with the win but not with the defense tonight. Damn, we have problems with quick guards and how many quick guards are there in the league?


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

nguyen_milan said:


> Im happy with the win but not with the defense tonight. Damn, we have problems with quick guards and how many quick guards are there in the league?


The Lakers Couldn't Guard TJ Ford/Jose Caledron... And Jose Is Not Even That Fast.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Very good win last season we lost at least 10 of these sorta games. mental meltdowns and crazy endings, this season we're at least winning when we play poorly. 

Kobe is starting to get really aggressive. Problem is his ball handiling is absolutely dreadful. He doesn't have his normal 1st step explosion so he's making dumb passes and ball handiling errors. Plus defensively he's just not there at all. But he's still clutch and still the games most intense wing. He willed us to another win tonight. 

Odom struggles every time he has to guard a scorer who plays the post on the opposite team, he seems to really drop energy wise and gets real passive. Kwame needs to start just to relieve him of his defensive duties downlow guarding the other teams stud. 

Farmar is gonna be starting in a couple month's , made some really nice plays tonight.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly win,.. I'll take it 

and this Bynum-Brown center combo might work out..


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Although this is a win, I am still very unhappy on how the Lakers played today.
First of all, their defence really suked.
2nd, our turnovers.

My conclusion is, maybe we can get away with the weaker teams like this, but against any decent teams, we are going to get nailed.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Box Score and Highlights of the game:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=4189368&postcount=2

Also can be found on the first page, under the opening post.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Well...I'll take the win. I think our problem with TOs will lessen as the season moves on. It is typical of a young team, many learning a new offense, and learning to play with each other. The triangle is not second-nature to them yet and there is too much "thinking" going on while they are playing.

The terrible defense is another story. If we all can see it...I don't understand why the coaching staff isn't...especially Jim Cleamons, who is a defensive-minded coach! It does not seem to be getting any better. I really think we should experiment more with zone sets in certain situations. IMO, we have the height and enough quickness to do it well.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> Well...I'll take the win. I think our problem with TOs will lessen as the season moves on. It is typical of a young team, many learning a new offense, and learning to play with each other. The triangle is not second-nature to them yet and there is too much "thinking" going on while they are playing.
> 
> The terrible defense is another story. If we all can see it...I don't understand why the coaching staff isn't...especially Jim Cleamons, who is a defensive-minded coach! It does not seem to be getting any better. I really think we should experiment more with zone sets in certain situations. IMO, we have the height and enough quickness to do it well.


Defensively the problem is we don't have a good defender in the current starting line-up as far as containing the dribble. Kobe was one but now because of injury he's slipped. Odom is undersized muscle wise at 4. Walton is a slow footed 3, Smush is an unfocused gambler at 1 and Bynum is slow covering the court at 5. 

We're better off the bench with Farmar, Evans and Kwame. 

We will improve with time and a more solid rotation and as Kobe gets back to health. But unless we play our defenders more we're only gonna be middle of the road defensively.


----------



## hoopsaddict79 (Nov 17, 2006)

Following the Raptors/Lakers game I was able to chat with Kurt from Forum Blue and Gold and I’ve posted the chat as a Podcast.

Some of the topics we covered were: Kobe flirting with a triple double and finished the game with 31 points, 11 boards and 7 dimes, the strong play of Jose Calderon and Chris Bosh for Toronto, the Raptors were 1-16 from beyond the arc before they hit their last two from downtown in the fourth quarter, the Lakers 18 turnovers, Kurt talked about Andrew Bynum’s play so far this season, he squashed the rumours of Kwame Brown being dealt and he talked watching Andrea Bargnani play during the Long Beach Invitational this summer

You can listen to this Podcast by going to http://hoopsaddict.com/blog/?p=1298


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

urgh terrible game by both teams defensivly, Raptors have only won twice in the Staples center since they entered the league in 95


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

This game is a perfect example of why I wanted someone like Jack, Banks, Barbosa etc thorughout the years.

Mitch needs to learn that PG is an important position


----------

